# Canada is free !! Rejoice !!



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 20, 2022)

Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
					

The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.




					news.sky.com
				




Well they have cleaned the streets of trash. I have been critical of the police but they have shifted the rubbish wihout loss of life. That has to be considereda big win.

Its interesting to see that the police confiscated guns from these freedumb idiots. Also interesting is that the 79 accounts frozen contain £185m. Thats a hefty sum for these downtrodden working class victims. Where did all that cash come from ?  
No wonder they could sit on their arses all day honking their horns and shitting in driveways.


----------



## mak2 (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


The cash is probably unused business operating expenses.  Doesnt appear they work alot.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 20, 2022)

What, seeing little glimpses of your failed empire?

I hope the Canadians go all Boer on the Trudiests.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...



"Canada is free"?

Depends on who you ask.

We are certainly "free" enough to not even have the ability to innovate a domestic auto company or to crack the top 19 in the G20 on Access to Justice rankings.

This, while we are behind Europe on opening up and the unvaccinated still have basic mobility rights destroyed as we can't get on trains or planes.  

Americans have no idea just how finished Canadas economy is.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...



You are one hard core Communist!


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 20, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> What, seeing little glimpses of your failed empire?
> 
> I hope the Canadians go all Boer on the Trudiests.


Canada supports Trudeau. The "truckers" are just a fringe group financed by US extremists.


----------



## sparky (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> freedumb *idiots*.





Tommy Tainant said:


> downtrodden working class* victims.*





Tommy Tainant said:


> US *extremists*


You _rang _Tommy?  

Perhaps something i can 'splain to you/your _upper class boot lickin' conformists_ ?

~S~


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 20, 2022)

mak2 said:


> The cash is probably unused business operating expenses.  Doesnt appear they work alot.


That bastard Soros is probably paying them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...



Paki Tommy says "Poland is FREE, Rejoice."




Paki Tommy says "Alabama is FREE, Rejoice."






Paki Tommy says "Hungary is FREE, Rejoice."





Paki Tommy LOVES him so tyranny.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


Bastards! Protesting for freedom! WTF do they think they are?


----------



## theHawk (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


Canada is free of any dissent!

Criticizing government is not allowed!

Having a say on what is injected into your body is not allowed!

Congrats Tammy, your dreams have come true of a fascist one-Party state.  Seize anyone’s bank accounts you don’t like! Fascism is so wonderful!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 20, 2022)

Oh Canada


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 20, 2022)

Flash said:


> View attachment 603965


Did she die?  I can't confirm that at all and it's frustrating.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 20, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh Canada
> View attachment 603976


Can I steal this for my avatar?


----------



## theHawk (Feb 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Did she die?  I can't confirm that at all and it's frustrating.


No she is injured in hospital.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## theHawk (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 20, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Bastards! Protesting for freedom! WTF do they think they are?


Bastards for inconveniening the locals and disrupting democracy. What about the locals ?


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


----------



## Peace (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bastards for inconveniening the locals and disrupting democracy. What about the locals ?


Never once seen a thread from you bitching like this when BLM and ANTIFA did this, but that is because they were burning cities and rioting for causes you support…


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bastards for inconveniening the locals and disrupting democracy. What about the locals ?


You are confused Moon Bat

The "inconvenience" is the stupid, oppressive, ineffective bullshit mandates that Canadians are protesting against.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 20, 2022)

theHawk said:


> No she is injured in hospital.


Good to hear.  As a Native, she is my grandmother.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Canada supports Trudeau. The "truckers" are just a fringe group financed by US extremists.


No, _*YOU*_ support Castreau....You aren't Canada, bootlicking fascist.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Did she die?  I can't confirm that at all and it's frustrating.



They disappeared her once the video escaped.

I understand the video is now considered sedition and the Twitter as well as YouTube have suppressed it, Seig Heil.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bastards for inconveniening the locals and disrupting democracy. What about the locals ?


What about those Welsh thugs and Arthur Scargill during the Thatcher years?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


Do you like their National Anthem?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bastards for inconveniening the locals and disrupting democracy. What about the locals ?


What about those who have lost their jobs because deeply held beliefs kept them from accepting the jab?  Compared to them, the "locals" are pussies, whining about their inconvenience and they need to just STFU.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 20, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Can I steal this for my avatar?


It's from the internet - feel free.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


Canadian truck drivers are suppressed by their government, not free.

But there again, you do seem to linger around communism.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy the Taint loves him some jackboots....









						LEAKED RCMP MESSAGES: “Time for the protesters to hear our jackboots on the ground”
					

RCMP currently in Ottawa to assist in the crackdown on peaceful protesters allegedly brag about using brutal force in a leaked group chat.




					www.rebelnews.com


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


trolls be out trollin

oh and bullshit topic.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 20, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Bastards! Protesting for freedom! WTF do they think they are?


Seems that other people might want to enjoy the freedom of being able to travel on public streets that these protestors deprived them of.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 20, 2022)

It’s no wonder Tammy loves him some little boy-Castreau.





Tommy Tainant


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 20, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It's from the internet - feel free.


Thanks.  I obviously found one I like better.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Seems that other people might want to enjoy the freedom of being able to travel on public streets that these protestors deprived them of.


seems you bitch at the right regardless of having shared rights with all. 

I never saw you ONCE belittle BLM, antifa and the rest for doing far worse. 

you must be president of your local troll chapter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 20, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Seems that other people might want to enjoy the freedom of being able to travel on public streets that these protestors deprived them of.


Same true during the BLM riots. We didn’t freeze peoples bank accounts or threaten their dogs. Canada is insane and not a Democracy and I think their protests went too far too. Blocking roads is annoying. You’re still an idiot Leftist troll, orderly Colfax. Got that, y’all.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 20, 2022)

iceberg said:


> seems you bitch at the right regardless of having shared rights with all.
> 
> I never saw you ONCE belittle BLM, antifa and the rest for doing far worse.
> 
> you must be president of your local troll chapter.


yep is a hypocrite 

great post


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 20, 2022)

Meathead said:


> What about those Welsh thugs and Arthur Scargill during the Thatcher years?


Silly boy. There is no comparison between hard working socialists and a bunch of anti vax wierdos.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 20, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Seems that other people might want to enjoy the freedom of being able to travel on public streets that these protestors deprived them of.


Selfish bastards.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Same true during the BLM riots. We didn’t freeze peoples bank accounts or threaten their dogs. Canada is insane and not a Democracy and I think their protests went too far too. Blocking roads is annoying. You’re still an idiot Leftist troll, orderly Colfax. Got that, y’all.


not once did the gov step in to stop the protestors then. 

Seattle gave up city blocks, Portland burned for months, politicians encouraged tearing down property and joined in. 

not once did these shits say too much or it needs to stop. 

park a truck in the street in protest suddenly they want strict law and order FOR THE OTHER GUYS. 

fuck that shit.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> yep is a hypocrite
> 
> great post


he's not worth talking to. counter troll n tell his hypocrite ass to hug a root.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Selfish bastards.


hug a root. 

oh and bullshit topic.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


Yea, they cleared the truckers out.

Now the streets are filled with new faces protesting their fascism.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 20, 2022)

iceberg said:


> not once did the gov step in to stop the protestors then.
> 
> Seattle gave up city blocks, Portland burned for months, politicians encouraged tearing down property and joined in.
> 
> ...


Yep. And I believe our leftist cities let it go too far. It’s funny because Boston would have never allowed it and we are very blue. But in Canada they are offended by honking horns and actually threatened peoples pets. That’s subhuman


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep. And I believe our leftist cities let it go too far. It’s funny because Boston would have never allowed it and we are very blue. But in Canada they are offended by honking horns and actually threatened peoples pets. That’s subhuman


you can tell who is full of shit by rights only applying to their chaos.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Selfish bastards.


Tommy, you should be able to relate. Cannot wait til it happens in London


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Tommy, you should be able to relate. Cannot wait til it happens in London


relating usually requires self awareness. 

tommy will need to be told how to feel.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bastards for inconveniening the locals and disrupting democracy. What about the locals ?


Yea, ask the locals:


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 20, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Seems that other people might want to enjoy the freedom of being able to travel on public streets that these protestors deprived them of.



Good thing no one wanted to enjoy the freedom of being able to travel on public streets  when your Brown Shirts were burning and looting across the land.

IN FACT I recall some posts FROM YOU supporting the Brown Shirts shutting down freeways in Los Angeles.  But that was different, the Brown Shirts promote the Reich.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Canada supports Trudeau. The "truckers" are just a fringe group financed by US extremists.


They'd have the same kind of protests in the UK but everyone is too poor to afford it.

Seems like the only reason there were any blockades is because the cops wouldn't let the protesters leave. They made sure the truckers couldn't refuel their rigs to get out of Dodge.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 20, 2022)

It seems that some peoples rights are more important than others. This has always been the case with right wing loons.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems that some peoples rights are more important than others. This has always been the case with right wing loons.


It seems like your thread blew up in your face, and now you are just crying about it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 20, 2022)

Cursed by catastrophically low approval ratings, Joe Biden is still more popular than Trudeau
					

Canadian prime ministers typically skate by with approval ratings that would be career-ending to their U.S. equivalents




					www.google.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems that some peoples rights are more important than others. This has always been the case with right wing loons.



I don't recall Pakis like you complaining when BLM was shutting down roads and highways in Canada,









						Black Lives Matter shuts down Yonge and Bloor intersection to protest deportation of new mother
					

Beverley Braham held her 2-month-old son in her arms as she told the press during the protest that she had been told to leave by Sept. 21.




					www.thestar.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems that some peoples rights are more important than others. This has always been the case with right wing loons.


You spelled “leftist” incorrectly. Should you not be at the mosque planning your next bombing?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Silly boy. There is no comparison between hard working socialists and a bunch of anti vax wierdos.


I fail to see the distinction except that hard workers are rarely socialists. After all, at the core of socialism is free stuff.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems that some peoples rights are more important than others. This has always been the case with right wing loons.


Yet you are the one promoting left wing riots and calling out right wing peaceful protests. 

you suck at this troll shit


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 20, 2022)

theHawk said:


> It seems like your thread blew up in your face, and now you are just crying about it.


Well that is hardly the case. We  can see that the rights of right wing trash ar subserviant to the rights of those unfortunate to  live in their path. Of course you types support the insurrection so your comments nee to be viewed through that prism.

Let me spell it out in smll words.

You have no right to  obstruct the public.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Seems that other people might want to enjoy the freedom of being able to travel on public streets that these protestors deprived them of.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 20, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Yet you are the one promoting left wing riots and calling out right wing peaceful protests.
> 
> you suck at this troll shit


Where am I promoting "left wing " riots ?


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well that is hardly the case. We  can see that the rights of right wing trash ar subserviant to the rights of those unfortunate to  live in their path. Of course you types support the insurrection so your comments nee to be viewed through that prism.
> 
> Let me spell it out in smll words.
> 
> You have no right to  obstruct the public.


The protest isn't "right wing", you facile minded imbecile.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Canada supports Trudeau. The "truckers" are just a fringe group financed by US extremists.



Castreau ends up like Mussolini before this is over

Tommy celebrated Crispus Attucks getting killed too


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Taint loves the sound of stomping jackboots in the morning....









						LEAKED RCMP MESSAGES: “Time for the protesters to hear our jackboots on the ground”
					

RCMP currently in Ottawa to assist in the crackdown on peaceful protesters allegedly brag about using brutal force in a leaked group chat.




					www.rebelnews.com


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 20, 2022)

iceberg said:


> seems you bitch at the right regardless of having shared rights with all.
> 
> I never saw you ONCE belittle BLM, antifa and the rest for doing far worse.
> 
> you must be president of your local troll chapter.


Bitch bitch bitch. Nothing to say about the topic.

That’s trolling.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Where am I promoting "left wing " riots ?


show me where you lectured the left doing far worse in their "obstruction" 

Trollboi


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Bitch bitch bitch. Nothing to say about the topic.
> 
> That’s trolling.


so then, this post of yours is trolling.

and I do say this topic sucks so I am addressing the topic.

bitch


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 20, 2022)

iceberg said:


> so then, this post of yours is trolling.
> 
> and I do say this topic sucks so I am addressing the topic.
> 
> bitch


Pointing out your trolling is not trolling.

You came into this thread trolling. Not me.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 20, 2022)

iceberg said:


> show me where you lectured the left doing far worse in their "obstruction"
> 
> Trollboi


Thats not how it works sonny. You made a claim about me whch it now turns out you just made up.
its the same with most of you worthless right wing losers. Lyng fucks one and all.


----------



## colfax_m (Feb 20, 2022)

Dang. I triggered a lot of the “But BLMMMMM!” trolls on here.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

It seems to my poor avatar that the threads here have become more extremist than what I saw when I first signed into this gossiproom.

The RightieTighties of America have become more strident, more bizarre in their analogies and comparisons, and have sent their vitriol ----and likely their blood pressure ----off the charts.

I mean by that, here we have a domestic protest by a handful of disgruntled commercial drivers who can't even garner the support of their very own unions and trade association or the vast majority of their fellow drivers,.......AND......occurring  in a foreign country. And it being a foreign protest that blocked commerce, and diminished the economy in the United States of America.  (Ambassador bridge, Blue Water bridge, et al.)

And for those fringie foreigners we see angry grievance-ridden representatives of America's WhiteyRighties hyperventilating and doing one of their too familiar Screechpaloozas.  It's as if America's fringie-right is flailing about in keen search of yet another grievance to get pissed over. Again. 

I'll give some examples in a moment, but first, a caveat:
I ain't here to defend the OP. That UK moke has shown a pretty fair facility to trip-up, slap-down, kick-over, and ridicule-off most every fringie WhiteyRightie this gossiproom has been able to muster against him.
No, he needs no help from the likes of me.

So, the rest below are my own personal observations:



shockedcanadian said:


> *Americans have no idea just how finished Canadas economy is.*


Maybe most don't. 
So?  
Does a fringie sliver of Canada's commercial drivers corp blocking commerce in or out of the country advance Candada's economy?
If you can persuade that such actions are productive to economic growth......well, we'd all love to hear your arguments.
---------------------------------------------------------------


Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> You are one hard core *Communist!*





Captain Caveman said:


> But there again, you do seem to linger around *communism.*


Oh boy!  That Reds-in-Our-Beds caterwauling again.

Look, folks, "Communism" ain't what you still think it is. It pretty much died out years ago....Russia quit it, China went Commie-lite, and North Korea is still nutty. So what now?  You fear, a Cuban invasion? That VietNam wants another crack at our Agent Orange?
Give it up, guys. You have become an anachronism, a throwback, a has-been. It's as if our Marines still preparing to fight the Black Hawk War of 1832.

Grow up. Crawl out from underneath your bomb-proof elementary desks and get on with the world as it exists today....... not 1954.
----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> It seems to my poor avatar that the threads here have become more extremist than what I saw when I first signed into this gossiproom.
> 
> The RightieTighties of America have become more strident, more bizarre in their analogies and comparisons, and have sent their vitriol ----and likely their blood pressure ----off the charts.
> 
> ...


"A handful of disgruntled divers"....Man, you must sit around all day sniffing your own farts, and telling everyone that they smell like a rose garden.

Meanwhile in Calgary....









						CapitalistPigs on GETTR : 🇨🇦 Calgary, huge scenes of support for freedom protesters.  #FreedomProtest
					

🇨🇦 Calgary, huge scenes of support for freedom protesters.  #FreedomProtest




					gettr.com


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well they have cleaned the streets of trash. I have been critical of the police but they have shifted the rubbish wihout loss of life. That has to be considereda big win.


Now America has a template to go by tommy


Tommy Tainant said:


> Its interesting to see that the police confiscated guns from these freedumb idiots.


explains the no loss of life



Tommy Tainant said:


> Also interesting is that the 79 accounts frozen contain £185m. Thats a hefty sum for these downtrodden working class victims. Where did all that cash come from ?


the money was confiscated from those who donated [ like businesses] to the strikers, that is what makes it an authoritarian/european government, if America were to follow this game plan nike could have its money confiscated because someone in government does not agree with its practices



Tommy Tainant said:


> No wonder they could sit on their arses all day honking their horns and shitting in driveways.


Ahhh the life of a protester eh! no self respecting citizen should ever have to put up with them eh tommy...


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

colfax_m said:


> Pointing out your trolling is not trolling.
> 
> You came into this thread trolling. Not me.


you came into the forum trolling, not me.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Thats not how it works sonny. You made a claim about me whch it now turns out you just made up.
> its the same with most of you worthless right wing losers. Lyng fucks one and all.


so you can't show you ever spoke against left wing rioters.

show me where I lied. you can't. as usual you just rage and accuse people of lying to try and find some mythical superiority. 

asking you to see a history of your. posts isn't lying. it jist means I know you are full of shit and trolling

and this topic sucks


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

sparky said:


> Perhaps something i can 'splain to you/your _upper class boot lickin' conformists_ ?


Well, good poster Sparky,  I ain't upper class, nor a conformist, nor any of that lickin' stuff you're schooled in.

Nonetheless, I would like to read here your mansplain'n of the need for a fringie group of disgruntled commercial drivers blocking the livlihoods and living conditions of millions of people on their side of the international border.....and ours.

Truly, I wanna hear about what you think you  know.
---------------------------------------------------------------------




Meathead said:


> _Bastards! Protesting for freedom! WTF do they think they are?_


Well, I noted they seemingly were also protesting ---and preventing --- the good people of Canada, of Windsor, of Detroit, of the auto industry of Michigan, the sale and transfer of beef cattle, chickens, hogs, and a whole bunch of other foodstuff from going where they needed to go.

And you know what, good poster *Meathead,* I'm gonna bet those Canucks and those Detroiters who really really wanted to go to work but couldn't cross the bridge over the Detroit River probably think your sense of "freedom"....... is the "freedom" of one whose ox ain't the one being gored.

Just sayin'.
--------------------------------------------------------------------


theHawk said:


> _Having a say on what is injected into your body is not allowed!_


Oh, the good poster *Hawk,* again. 
Now protesting a vaccine shot intended to help not only that individual but society as a whole......yet, the good poster Hawk  is quite OK with 'justifying' the  lynching some black guy who somebody ---maybe somebody like the Grand Dragon, the Exalted Wizard, or  the bowling alley owner----'_believes'_ is guilty of ....of.....what?  
Maybe, whistlin' at a white woman.*

So, in the end, spare us your personal sense of "freedom" poster *Hawk.*

 (*that's all re-purposed from another thread. Forgive me as I try to excercise a little economy.)
---------------------------------------------------------------




OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> _Good to hear. As a Native, she is my grandmother.                 _(see the avatar's Nazi flag)


Oh boy, I'm gonna bet we may soon hear on this forum that the use of Nazi swastikas, symbols, icons, metaphors, and allegories.......is really all authentically _"Native"._

OK, let 'em do it. It is, after all, a free country.  But......while some self-designated Natives embrace a Third Reich fetish view of America, I'm gonna sit on the side of the tent with the CodeTalkers who embraced their own version of America.
Not the Nazi's version.

That's just who I am.
------------------------------------------------------------


iceberg said:


> _not once did the gov step in to stop the protestors then.
> Seattle gave up city blocks, Portland burned for months, politicians encouraged tearing down property and joined in._


_"not once did the gov step in to stop the protestors"?_
W-h-a-a-a-t???

Is that some chemtrail addled Q'ster slipping into the gossiproom?
Nonetheless, I'm sure that the good poster,* iceberg,* upon reflection, has merely lost his notes that about 14,000 folks got arrested* for their activities during the 2020 'Police Brutality' demonstrations  
(*ps...by the '_government_'. They didn't self arrest. Trust me.)
-------------------------------------------------------------


iceberg said:


> _fuck that shit._


I knew that was coming.
Another of America's WhiteyRighties momentarily loses an ability with our language to articulate and define a plausible argument to advance --or defend -- a political position.

It is what discourse has devolved into -- lamentably vulgar and crassly crude epithets as the best way to present one's arguments.

It's sad.
Bigly.
-------------------------------------------------------------



AzogtheDefiler said:


> _Should you not be at the mosque planning your next bombing?_


Mosque?
Why a mosque?
Couldn't a synogogue work just as well?
And there's probably a lot more of them around. No?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...



You havé a warped sense of free


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Well, good poster Sparky,  I ain't upper class, nor a conformist, nor any of that lickin' stuff you're schooled in.
> 
> Nonetheless, I would like to read here your mansplain'n of the need for a fringie group of disgruntled commercial drivers blocking the livlihoods and living conditions of millions of people on their side of the international border.....and ours.
> 
> ...


would you prefer I write my insults in war and peace versions? 

prove worth the time.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 20, 2022)

Unfortunately the concept of  "unlawful occupation" is determined by the regime in power. A brief tour of parks in the American and Canadian northwest reveals camps of homeless degenerates who have taken over. It would be refreshing if they considered the permanent camps of degenerate alcoholic and drug addicted squatters to be "unlawful occupation" but liberal regimes have different priorities.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Well, good poster Sparky,  I ain't upper class, nor a conformist, nor any of that lickin' stuff you're schooled in.
> 
> Nonetheless, I would like to read here your mansplain'n of the need for a fringie group of disgruntled commercial drivers blocking the livlihoods and living conditions of millions of people on their side of the international border.....and ours.
> 
> ...


Because he is an Islamist. And no there aren’t more of them, Antisemite.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


Canada is under a dictatorship.  They aren't free.

Freedom idiots?  Yeah, those dumb bastards wanting to be free.  What the hell??

Link to shitting in driveways?


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)

Yeah, these are the good guys....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 20, 2022)

I’m from Canada. Don’t believe everything you hear about the trucker protests​



> Americans know very little about Canada. Fewer than half of Americans surveyed in 2011 knew where Canada’s capital is (hint: it’s Ottawa), and two-thirds acknowledged they learned next to nothing about Canada’s history in school. (Truth be told, it’s not as interesting as America’s). In another study, nearly 40% of American eighth-graders thought Canada’s government was a dictatorship.








__





						I’m from Canada. Don’t believe everything you hear about the trucker protests
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Canada supports Trudeau. The "truckers" are just a fringe group financed by US extremists.



No they don't, you're a liar.  Lay off of the MSM info.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> I'll give some examples in a moment, but first, a caveat:
> I ain't here to defend the OP. That UK moke has shown a pretty fair facility to trip-up, slap-down, kick-over, and ridicule-off most every fringie WhiteyRightie this gossiproom has been able to muster against him.
> No, he needs no help from the likes of me.


Cute, very cute, in fact there's an old axiom for something that cute..."too cute by half"...so I see what you did there

 calling him out for being a moke [racism aside]  to prove your complete and total disgust for the creature you deem him to be, and then pretending that what you feel is a lack of acumen to be all his and not yours as well.

All the while pretending even something that is so mundane and utterly useless in your mind was enough to beat back the cause of your sleepless nights...

 and then in a transparent attempt to take advantage of his left wing social education correctly, you let him know he has an ally by trying to ply him with the belief that you do not think him to be the dumbest person you have encountered even if you do consider him somewhat beneath you.
NOT NICE BELLE!

How accurate would you say that is? on a scale of 9-10, 10 being the highest [but I'm pretty sure you already knew that]


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I’m from Canada. Don’t believe everything you hear about the trucker protests​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he's quoting what Murica's most scurrilous propagandist shitheels have said, so there's that.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...




Yes......fascists like you are gonna fascist........

You guys are evil....through and through.......


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 20, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Bastards! Protesting for freedom! WTF do they think they are?




Hey, Hey.....you used that racist word...."Freedom."   USmessageboard has standards and using racist slurs like "freedom," could get you banned....


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 20, 2022)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I’m from Canada. Don’t believe everything you hear about the trucker protests​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Original source:









						Perspective: I’m from Canada. Don’t believe everything you hear about the trucker protests
					

Americans tend to Americanize events in other countries, but the Canada protests aren’t equivalent to Jan. 6




					www.deseret.com


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> That UK moke


Care to explain your racist remark belle? or as with most white liberals do you feel there is no need for you do so?


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)

Meanwhile in Toronto, Castreau's Gestapo tactics are backfiring bigtime....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


As always you prove you are a commie who is all in for depopulation,can’t wait till your not around anymore while you reserve your spot in hell with posts like this.

Anybody notice that only one other paid shill here liked the post of this resident paid troll.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 20, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Canada is under a dictatorship.  They aren't free.
> 
> Freedom idiots?  Yeah, those dumb bastards wanting to be free.  What the hell??
> 
> Link to shitting in driveways?




You too......if you use racist words like "freedom," you can expect to be banned from polite society....


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Care to explain your racist remark belle? or as with most white liberals do you feel there is no need for you do so?


He's a contemptible slug, who seems to  think that loquaciousness and "acting like an adult" can paper over a completely black heart.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 20, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Yeah, these are the good guys....
> 
> View attachment 604092



There are whispers that those are UN peace keepers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> You are one hard core Communist!


Yep,if there was ever any doubts before in the past about thst,they can be erased now,he has shown the entire world he is indeed a commie.all makes sense why he loves Biden.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2022)

According to Tommy Twatter:

War is Peace
Freedom is Slavery
Ignorance is Strength
Free Speech is Violence
Martial Law is Democracy


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2022)

iceberg said:


> seems you bitch at the right regardless of having shared rights with all.
> 
> I never saw you ONCE belittle BLM, antifa and the rest for doing far worse.
> 
> you must be president of your local troll chapter.


Paid trolls like him and tommy will never belittle BLM or antifa sense they are fans of groups like that who beat up on children and the elderly and burn down cities.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2022)

boedicca said:


> According to Tommy Twatter:
> 
> War is Peace
> Freedom is Slavery
> ...


                Best damn post on this thread.That is indeed trollboy Tommy’s version of world peace.he has reserved himself a spot in hell.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Oddball said:


> He's a contemptible slug, who seems to  think that loquaciousness and "acting like an adult" can paper over a completely black heart.


I'm not being facetious in asking this but the poster [chillicothe] is a dude? I really thought he/she was a female


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 604027


 Well spoken.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> I'm not being facetious in asking this but the poster [chillicothe] is a dude? I really thought he/she was a female


Was just guessing....Still a contemptible slug no matter which gender.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Canada supports Trudeau. The "truckers" are just a fringe group financed by US extremists.


The only fringe here is your intelligence. Fix the shithole you live in first.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> I'm not being facetious in asking this but the poster [chillicothe] is a dude? I really thought he/she was a female


You really thought he was a she.lol reminds me of how some posters here somehow mistake candyass for a girl instead of the dude he is,they see the word candy and they automatically make the ignorant assumption he is a she ignoring the username is candyCORN not just candy.   Sense we’re on that topic,please tell me Oddball and Frankeneinstein surely you two weren’t thst stupid and thought candyass was a gal?


----------



## iceberg (Feb 20, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Paid trolls like him and tommy will never belittle BLM or antifa sense they are fans of groups like that who beat up on children and the elderly and burn down cities.


yea, they're uppity little shits.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> _"Care to explain your racist remark belle?"_


-----------------------------------------------------
Ummm, *"UK moke".*....is "racist"?
Who knew?
I though it was slang for '_that guy_', or '_fella'_, etc.

My Pop, god rest his soul,  used to use it along the lines of:  _"That bunch of mokes over there smokin' cigarettes......or....."That moke in the Cubs hat."_


But the good poster *'frankeneinstein'* prompted me to look it up.
And I found out there is some nuance there, some regionality.

I read this:  *Moke* ----_"a 1950’s British military vehicle, the classic *Moke* quickly evolved into an iconic beach cruiser beloved by surfers, celebrities, and Caribbean travelers alike."_

Who knew that either?

So, in the end, I'll blame my Pop. Dead these many many years,
 (tho he still votes   ).

And if poster *franken* is offended......well that is regrettable.
And if poster *Tommy T*. is offended......well lemme know, and I'll dodge and weave and backtrack and claim belatedly it was unintentional.*

*it was.

ps......but, poster *Franken,* I saw nothing in google about 'Moke' being "racist" or "racial".

But nonetheless, we note your feelings of grievance. 
--------------------------------------------------------------



LA RAM FAN said:


> _"as always you prove you are a commie who is all in for"_


-----------------------------------------------
"commie"??
Again?
Are we travelin' back to 1954?
Again?

Look, good poster *LaRam*....Communism is dead.  
Krushchev is NOT coming to get you. 
Trust us here.

Come out from your backyard underground bomb shelter.
You are safe now. Relatively speaking.

Don't be the U.S.Marine of today who is still gearing up to chase Black Hawk's band into the Wisconsin swamps.
Believe us here, that war.....like your feared Reds-in-Our-Beds War......is in the rearview mirror.

Trust us.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Was just guessing....Still a contemptible slug no matter which gender.



How dare either of you to presume THEIR gender!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Meanwhile in Toronto, Castreau's Gestapo tactics are backfiring bigtime....


Man did you ever see this coming growing up,thst  citizens of entire countries would be marching in the streets around the world in protest of the same thing,I never saw this one coming,I figured the world would come to an end with nuclear war.


----------



## sparky (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Well, good poster Sparky, I ain't upper class, nor a conformist, nor any of that lickin' stuff you're schooled in.


I'm not _'schooled_ ' in any of such things Chill


Chillicothe said:


> Truly, I wanna hear about what you think you know.


I like my _freedoms_, that's what our pledge of allegiance is _all about_ in the USofA.  

they were not '_free_' 

either one _respects_ that, or does not_ deserve_ to live in the USA

Those that _protest_ gub'mit trampling on them have my _support_

It's just that _simple_ Cill

and no, i do not 'mansplain'  anything here

thx

~S~


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Sense we’re on that topic,please tell me @Oddball and @Frankeneinstein surely you two weren’t thst stupid and thought candyass was a gal?


Not me, I knew you were a dude.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> _And no there aren’t more of them, Antisemite._


-----------------------------------------------------------------------


The good poster *Azog* responds to the rhetorical query on--- if one was gonna build WhiteyRightie terrorists bombs why build them in mosques, as Azog recommended........when there are, after all, more synogogues available to do the exact same thing.

*Azog *respectfully demurred......and replied that there are NOT more synogogues than mosques in the United States of America.

However, Professor Google, also respectfully-----demurs on Azogs demurral.

In fact, per the Professor there are *3,727 synogogues *in the U.S....................vs.......just *2,106 mosques**.

So there is that.  Accordingly, if a WhiteyRightie is in to building terrorist bombs and likes to do it in places of worship.....well, he'll find more venues for it one side rather than the other.

Just sayin'.


*And good ol' heart of Texas has a lot of mosques. 
Who knew?
They have the 3rd most of all our states.
Who knew that, too?


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

sparky said:


> _I like my freedoms, that's what our pledge of allegiance is all about in the USofA._


------------------------------------------------------
Oh, yeah.....that is a fine tale. Told well.
However, good poster* 'sparky'* the devil in the details.
I'm mildly sure you know that.

See, the thing is, '*sparky*'........that handful of Vax-shy commercial drivers in Canada.....really don't say the pledge of allegiance to the United States of America.

Trust us on that one.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> The good poster *Azog* responds to the rhetorical query on--- if one was gonna build WhiteyRightie terrorists bombs why build them in mosques, as Azog recommended........when there are, after all, more synogogues available to do the exact same thing.
> ...


Tommy is in the UK so what does the US have to do with it? Are you ever not a complete douchebag?


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bastards for inconveniening the locals and disrupting democracy. What about the locals ?



Poor little Nazi boy...........inconvenienced by a few truckers asking on the peoples behalf for the government to keep their damn noses out of the peoples bodies.   Poor little Commie ass-kissing Nazi boy!!!!  (Idiot can't even spell "inconveniencing" correctly!)


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> You really thought he was a she.lol reminds me of how some posters here somehow mistake candyass for a girl instead of the dude he is,they see the word candy and they automatically make the ignorant assumption he is a she ignoring the username is candyCORN not just candy.   Sense we’re on that topic,please tell me Oddball and Frankeneinstein surely you two weren’t thst stupid and thought candyass was a gal?


Hey oddball waiting for you to comment here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2022)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Poor little Nazi boy...........inconvenienced by a few truckers asking on the peoples behalf for the government to keep their damn noses out of the peoples bodies.   Poor little Commie ass-kissing Nazi boy!!!!  (Idiot can't even spell "inconveniencing" correctly!)


                Mr humanity hater is crying hating to see patriots stand up to tyranny.


----------



## sparky (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> See, the thing is, '*sparky*'........that handful of Vax-shy commercial drivers in Canada.....really don't say the pledge of allegiance to the United States of America.


Yeah, they're all singin' O Canada, yet their _goal_ is the same

I'm hearing it's all coming _down the street _here too

People should _know _when they've being_ subjugated_,  because they'll all be _oppressed _before  they realize it

Trust me on _that_ Chill

~S~


----------



## theHawk (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> .yet, the good poster Hawk is quite OK with 'justifying' the lynching some black guy who somebody


Fail.  I was merely saying that modern Democrat policies and current black murder rates has killed more blacks than lynching did.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> "_Tommy is in the UK so what does the US have to do with it?"_


-----------------------------------------------------------------

Ah, there's just got no quit in ya? Eh, Azog?
Still, fussin' over Tommy's ability to find a faith-house to build the terrorist bombs you suggested?
So now you are looking to the UK?

If that's the case, and Tommy is who you want to pin in on....and I think Tommy is Welsh, .......well Wales does have more mosques ("about 40").......vs........synogogue (I counted 11 on one google page).

If those numbers are close to correct,  Azog, your math about bomb-making will look like this:


Synogogues in Wales = 'about 11'
Mosques in Wales = 'about 40'.

Either seems that it should be enough for you, in my opinion.
So you can choose to build your bombs.....or have them built for you......with either the Jews or the Muslims.

But, for the life of me, I really cannot fathom your interest in terrorists bombs.

Just sayin'.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ah, there's just got no quit in ya? Eh, Azog?
> Still, fussin' over Tommy's ability to find a faith-house to build the terrorist bombs you suggested?
> ...


So I was right and you look like an idiot. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

theHawk said:


> _"I was merely saying that modern Democrat policies......."_


Noper, good poster Hawk. Noper.
You are backtracking, no offense intended.
You posted a lot more about your concept of "_justified lynching__***__"._
You know that.
I know that.
And others too.


*For God's sake!! In *Hawk's *worldview, a lynching can be a _"justified _lynching".
After all, in that narrow little world the Grand Cyclops or the Exalted Wizard can simply say "_that black suspect"_ needs be hung from the Tallahatchee Bridge because, well, because.......it is '_justified'._

THAT world is a sadder world than the one my avatar lives in.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Thanks for playing.



Ah, *Azog, *mein freund, it tweren't my avatar that suggested to go build terrorist bombs in a house of faith.  THAT, mon ami, came from no one......NO ONE.....but you.

I'm mildly sure you know that, too.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Ummm, *"UK moke".*....is "racist"?
> Who knew?
> I though it was slang for '_that guy_', or '_fella'_, etc


Typical white privilege excuse [one derided by whitey when the great unwashed claim it]...if ignorance of that kind of racism is acceptable to you then you would do well to resist taking to task others who you think might be dumb but know better than to use racist phrases and claim ignorance as though it were a virtue...



Chillicothe said:


> My Pop, god rest his soul, used to use it along the lines of: _"That bunch of mokes over there smokin' cigarettes......or....."That moke in the Cubs hat."_


then he was a racist as well, god rest his soul, R.I.P.



Chillicothe said:


> But the good poster *'frankeneinstein'* prompted me to look it up.
> And I found out there is some nuance there, some regionality.


NUANCE...LOL... only white liberals have nuanced racism   What kind of nuance?
you looked for what you wanted to find [nothing] I typed in "online dictionary" and the first thing I found [it took seconds]
when I typed in "moke" was this:



> noun
> Older Slang: Disparaging and Offensive. a contemptuous term used to refer to a Black person.












Chillicothe said:


> I read this: *Moke* ----_"a 1950’s British military vehicle, the classic *Moke* quickly evolved into an iconic beach cruiser beloved by surfers, celebrities, and Caribbean travelers alike."_
> 
> Who knew that either?
> 
> ...


my goodness, a white liberal pointing the finger at someone else when confronted with their own racism...who'd a thunk it?
again this is just white privilege, if that were anything other than a lame excuse or ignorance of this kind then no one is guilty of racism if they chose to be ignorant [ironic eh?]



Chillicothe said:


> And if poster *franken* is offended......well that is regrettable.


TRAMSLATION: If its racist, too bad...bite me



Chillicothe said:


> And if poster *Tommy T*. is offended......well lemme know, and I'll dodge and weave and backtrack and claim belatedly it was unintentional.*


TRANSLATION: being a fellow white liberal I know you don't find racist language offensive when we use it


Chillicothe said:


> *it was.
> 
> ps......but, poster *Franken,* I saw nothing in google about 'Moke' being "racist" or "racial".


would that then be justifiable racism?



Chillicothe said:


> But nonetheless, we note your feelings of grievance.


I appreciate that and in return your racist remorse [ i.e forgiving yourself  ] is also duly noted


----------



## miketx (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Canada supports Trudeau. The "truckers" are just a fringe group financed by US extremists.


Dang you sumbitches lie!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Ah, *Azog, *mein freund, it tweren't my avatar that suggested to go build terrorist bombs in a house of faith.  THAT, mon ami, came from no one......NO ONE.....but you.
> 
> I'm mildly sure you know that, too.


Are you still posting? No  one cares.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Hey, Hey.....you used that racist word...."Freedom."   USmessageboard has standards and using racist slurs like "freedom," could get you banned....


I thought that was like a microaggression or something.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Noper, good poster Hawk. Noper.
> You are backtracking, no offense intended.
> You posted a lot more about your concept of "_justified lynching__***__"._
> You know that.
> ...


^^ wow, triggered.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

sparky said:


> _"because they'll all be oppressed before they realize it"_


------------------------------------------------------------------
Trust me, *sparky,* I will feel....and I, in fact, will be....oppressed when a handful ...and it would only take a handful......of grievance-ridden ne'er-do-well commercial drivers block my grain trucks access to the rail-head or the market, or for JohnDeere delivering me parts.

Given that me and my family are fully vaxxed.....having some vax-shy ne'er-do-well taking away our freedom to live our American life.....would be, well, it would be worth funding a local attorney group who would advise the county attorney and sherrif in getting an injunction, and then, help me and my vaxxed neighbors bring some kind of civil tort suit (?)or _Inhibition of Commerce_ suit _(?).  _(see below_)_

We would not go gentle into that good night. 
We ain't got that mild-mannered Canada gene.
Trust me. 
---------------------------------------------------------------


Whoever in any way or degree* obstructs, delays, or affects commerce or the movement of any article or commodity in commerce*, by robbery or extortion or attempts or conspires so to do, or commits or threatens physical violence to any person or property in furtherance of a plan or purpose to do anything in violation of this section shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both.
www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/1951
18 U.S. Code § 1951 - Interference with *commerce* by threats ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


Well since the protests were peaceful, other than arrests, there shouldn’t be any deaths. You are seriously deranged. 

Canada has no real freedom, they only want agreement for all their policies, no opposition, that isn’t freedom, that is a dictatorshi and that is what they have.

Now be a good little cog and agree.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

theHawk said:


> _"wow, triggered."_



Ah, no.
That is a sad mis-read by the good poster *Hawk.*

Rather, my avatar's efforts have a humble ambition, ertwhile intention:  
One, to keep the record accurate of who said what about justifying lynching of black folks.

And two,  to help the forum establish some sort of honesty, sincerity, and responsibility for posters who attempt to insert a racist canard into the discourse, and when called to account, then attempt to deny and change their story.

I'm sure, good poster *Hawk,* you would recognize those efforts as promoting the betterment of political discussion.  No?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> *For God's sake!! In *Hawk's *worldview, a lynching can be a _"justified _lynching".


Yeah, he treats it like some do racism


----------



## theHawk (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Ah, no.
> That is a sad mis-read by the good poster *Hawk.*
> 
> Rather, my avatar's efforts have a humble ambition, ertwhile intention:
> ...


Whatever floats your boat, buddy.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 20, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Whatever floats your boat, buddy.



Actually, it's more like "whatever fills your diaper" for THEY.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> We would not go gentle into that good night.
> We ain't got that mild-mannered Canada gene.


Nor the easy going manner of the RIGHT in this country...right chilli?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Trust me.


Yeahhhh, I'll hafta git back to ya on that one, OK chills?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 20, 2022)

"Poland is Free! Rejoice!"  -- Tommy Tainant Sept 1, 1939


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Canada supports Trudeau. The "truckers" are just a fringe group financed by US extremists.



The Romanians supposedly supported Ceausescu..... until they didn't.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "Poland is Free! Rejoice!"  -- Tommy Tainant Sept 1, 1939



Solidarity is counter-revolutionary! Tommy Tainant-1981


----------



## Opie (Feb 20, 2022)

Canada has fell to Tyranny while the loser President says what you can do with your money.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> I typed in "online dictionary" and the first thing I found ... when I typed in "moke" was this:  Noun:   "a contemptous term used to describe a black person"


-----------------------------------------------
Well, butter my butt, and call me a biscuit.
I didn't know that.
And.....I guaranteed that my Pop (God rest his non-racist agronomist soul) didn' know that.**
**Hell, Pop passed decades ago. Long before Al Gore invented the Internet. So I know he never saw the good poster Frankenstein's Urban Slang, or Internet Dictionary, or Klan Thesauraus.  Honest, Pop would never have seen any of them.

But the good poster Frankenstein, does point out a real value of our virtual DewDropInn here:   one can learn stuff.  Sometimes not so good stuff, but you gotta take the bad with the good, they say.

I grew up thinking "moke" meant...'that guy', or 'fella'. And have used it ever such. 
But Frankenstien's post prompted me to do my own search of non Klan sources.
I found these defintions of my Pop's word ---MOKE  
(ps....I guarantee, that my Pop (may he rest in peace) didn't know any of these defintions either:


*MOKE:   *“Mixing weed with tobacco and then smoking it out of a bong. Another term for mokey and headrockers. This term is used in Marin County, California and all around the Bay Area. The town of Mill Valley, California is a place where everybody smokes *mokes* and says mokes not headrockers.
*MOKE:* pidgeon (hawaiian slang) for the equillivant of a red neck. Speaks pidgeon, walks around in brokken slippahs
*MOKE*: the act (and art) of sitting around doing nothing.
*MOKE:* A form of broken English that Hawaii residents use on a daily basis
*MOKE:* When a woman chokes on the male organ _Cindy Moked on Tom at the party_
*MOKE:* A person, usually male, with no game.
*MOKE:* *Another* name for a cigarette or a smoke. _"Wanna moke?"_
*MOKE:* Cigarette preferably a Newport 100 _Gimme a Moke_
*MOKE: *stoned; really high off marijuana. _How much did you guys smoke you all look moked
_--------------------------------------------------------------_

So, while all that is kinda interesting it brings us back to the good poster Frankenstein calling my long dead Pop a "racist"......and me, one too. Not to mention my avatar, also.
But, having said that, and noting the poster *Frankenstein's* lack of discretion and, well, good manners.....me and my avatar ain't gonna hyperventilate about it. And Pop don't care.  After all, it is the internet. No real harm. No real foul.

Poster *Frankenstein *is simply trying too hard. Somewhat, some may say, identical to the The Unaware and UnWoke good Player Queen.....which the not-so good Queen Gertrude famously opined:  *"The lady doth protest too much, methinks"*.

So, is the poster trying too hard? 
I suppose some would say as much.
Still, no harm.
No foul.
It's the internet.
And time brings maturity and some discretion.
Trust me.


----------



## sparky (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Given that me and my family are fully vaxxed.....having some vax-shy ne'er-do-well* taking away our freedom *to live our American life..




you're all about giving up all your_ fellow citizens_ freedoms, for your _own_ security then Chill?

christ on a cracker

~S~


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Ah, no.
> That is a sad mis-read by the good poster *Hawk.*
> 
> Rather, my avatar's efforts have a humble ambition, ertwhile intention:
> ...


See here’s the thing. You just made a serious accusation that Hawk has justified “lynchings”. It is now YOUR responsibility to prove your accusation. Which you have utterly failed to do. The last lynching in the US was in 1981. Thus no need for a judges decision. Poster Hawk is awarded a knockout victory.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> It seems to my poor avatar that the threads here have become more extremist than what I saw when I first signed into this gossiproom.
> 
> The RightieTighties of America have become more strident, more bizarre in their analogies and comparisons, and have sent their vitriol ----and likely their blood pressure ----off the charts.
> 
> ...


Communism is Left of socialist, Tommy is communist.


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Canada supports Trudeau. The "truckers" are just a fringe group financed by US extremists.


Either you are being an asshole by trolling to get a response or else you really believe that horseshit, which is worse.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> -----------------------------------------------
> Well, butter my butt, and call me a biscuit.
> I didn't know that.


Well don't draw the line there 



Chillicothe said:


> And.....I guaranteed that my Pop (God rest his non-racist agronomist soul) didn' know that.***


In the bright light of the white liberal hunt for racism that is for sure everywhere and inside everyone and infecting all things great and small, past and present, nothing and no one escapes its illuminating wrath and all must pay the price of exposure...there is no such thing as "not knowing"



Chillicothe said:


> ***Hell, Pop passed decades ago. Long before Al Gore invented the Internet. So I know he never saw the good poster Frankenstein's Urban Slang, or Internet Dictionary, or Klan Thesauraus.  Honest, Pop would never have seen any of them.


so you do believe it is justifiable racism then?





Chillicothe said:


> But the good poster Frankenstein, does point out a real value of our virtual DewDropInn here:   one can learn stuff.  Sometimes not so good stuff, but you gotta take the bad with the good, they say.


and then deny deny deny...point point point


Chillicothe said:


> I grew up thinking "moke" meant...'that guy', or 'fella'. And have used it ever such.
> But Frankenstien's post prompted me to do my own search of non Klan sources.
> I found these defintions of my Pop's word ---MOKE
> (ps....I guarantee, that my Pop (may he rest in peace) didn't know any of these defintions either:


as they are from a source you claim is "non Klan" I am sure your guarantee is genuine.



Chillicothe said:


> *MOKE:   *“Mixing weed with tobacco and then smoking it out of a bong. Another term for mokey and headrockers. This term is used in Marin County, California and all around the Bay Area. The town of Mill Valley, California is a place where everybody smokes *mokes* and says mokes not headrockers.
> *MOKE:* pidgeon (hawaiian slang) for the equillivant of a red neck. Speaks pidgeon, walks around in brokken slippahs
> *MOKE*: the act (and art) of sitting around doing nothing.
> *MOKE:* A form of broken English that Hawaii residents use on a daily basis
> ...


So we can rest assured he did not mean any of those things, so what does that leave us with then? hmmm



Chillicothe said:


> So, while all that is kinda interesting it brings us back to the good poster Frankenstein calling my long dead Pop a "racist"......and me, one too. Not to mention my avatar, also.


I never mentioned your avatar


Chillicothe said:


> But, having said that, and noting the poster *Frankenstein's* lack of discretion and, well, good manners.....
> me and my avatar ain't gonna hyperventilate about it. And Pop don't care.  After all, it is the internet. No real harm. No real foul.


TRANSLATION: "OH DEAR, I think I got the vapors, daddy would be so distraught if he were here"



Chillicothe said:


> Poster *Frankenstein *is simply trying too hard. Somewhat, some may say, identical to the The Unaware and UnWoke good Player Queen.....which the not-so good Queen Gertrude famously opined:  *"The lady doth protest too much, methinks"*.


I invite all to compare our posts. I am hard pressed to remember anyone who has used so much text to accomplish so little as you do in most all your posts [they read like a "TERMS OF AGREEMENT" policy]...one just need look back in this post to see what I am talking about and who it is expanding so much time and energy on what it is "you and daddy never knew"


Chillicothe said:


> So, is the poster trying too hard?


a white privilage crime if ever there was one



Chillicothe said:


> I suppose some would say as much.


one might...one



Chillicothe said:


> Still, no harm.
> No foul.
> It's the internet.
> And time brings maturity and some discretion.
> Trust me.


TRANSLATION: just cuz you showed it's racist does not make it wrong.
That was quite the treatise, what does it look like when you do protest to much?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> So, is the poster trying too hard?
> I suppose some would say as much.


TRANSLATION: MAKE HIM STOP, FOR GODSAKE MAKE HIM STOP


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> _.there is no such thing as "not knowing"_


Trust me, Pop would not have known about _moke_ being a mix of tobacco and marijuana. 
_Guys sitting around doing_ _nothing?_.....yeah, I could be persuaded.  That's kinda sorta how he himself applied it -- towards others.  Frankly, towards...'mokes'.  But I'm pretty doggone sure it wasn't about 'racist'......cause there were no black folk within 25 miles of our farm.  Not many of your Klan Glossary type of 'mokes' around to be called 'mokes'.

But, there were any number of white teenagers/early 20's guys who sat around drinking Goebbels for Pop to call 'mokes'.
Trust me.

But about that poor girl at the party?
I'll say noper.  I'm pretty doggone sure he wouldn't have known her or someone like her.  He was a pretty old school kraut....didn't learn english till he went to the Lutheran elementary school.

But I would be entertained if some here could offer a rationale on why or how or when he would have discovered that girls like that would...ummm, _'moke'._
 Or why he never shared that with me and my bros around the deer-camp campfire.  Coulda been kinda fun.




Frankeneinstein said:


> _anyone who has used so much text_


Oh, I know, good poster *Frankenstein,* I know.
I have always written to and for people with a pretty fair attention-span, and often enough those who aren't blessed with that,  nor didn't develop such have struggled and criticized.

Which, me and my avatar are quite OK with.
After all it is the internet. And, importantly, on a gossiproom such as this......my avatar's writing is for me, not thee.
-------------------------------------------------------------

So, enough with the moke-trope.
Readers likely grow bored....regardless of the length of their attention span.

So, poster *Frankenstein,* share with the forum your feelings on that other hot topic that's been current on a couple of threads, to wit:  *"justified lynching".*

Personally, I thought the concept somewhat problematic.

You too?

Or not?


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> _Communism is Left of socialist, Tommy is communist._


"Communist".....still 'Communist'?

Cap'n, settle down.
Breathe.
Nikita Krushcev is dead.
He won't bomb you anymore.
Use up your remaining canned goods and emerge from your backyard underground bomb-shelter.
It's 2022.........NOT......1954.
And Joseph McCarthy is dead too.
And your closest 'Communist' is still Cuba.
And that's 90 miles of open water......if you happened to be drinking and ogling in Key West.
It's farther away than that if you are in Cleveland.


----------



## sparky (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Whoever in any way or degree* obstructs, delays, or affects commerce or the movement of any article or commodity in commerce*, by robbery or extortion or attempts or conspires so to do, or commits or threatens physical violence to any person or property in furtherance of a plan or purpose to do anything in violation of this section shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both.
> www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/1951
> 18 U.S. Code § 1951 - Interference with *commerce* by threats ...


Does that include all the members of Congress that _locked us down_, and _out of a living_ , and subsequently_ trashed our supply chains_ Chill?










						Record 20.5 million American jobs lost in April. Unemployment rate soars to 14.7%
					

With much of the American economy in self-imposed shutdown to prevent the spread of coronavirus, April's colossal surge in unemployment was a historic disaster for workers.




					www.cnn.com
				












						6.2 million unable to work because employer closed or lost business due to the pandemic, June 2021 : The Economics Daily: U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics
					

In June 2021, 6.2 million people did not work at all or worked fewer hours at some point in the last 4 weeks because their employer closed or lost business due to the coronavirus pandemic. This is down from 7.9 million in May 2021 and from 49.8 million in May 2020.




					www.bls.gov
				




~S~


----------



## Toro (Feb 20, 2022)

It's hilarious that the dumbest Trump cultists screaming about freedumb who also support the 1/6 coup attempt pretend to know jack shit about Canada!

LOL


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


Does this look like free to you?


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> _You just made a serious accusation that Hawk has justified “lynchings”._


--------------------------------------------------------------
Oh goodness!
A twofer.......two Player Queens in the same thread.
Shakespeare squared.  
'_Trying too hard'_ is becoming a thing.
It's 'trending'.

Good poster *'lantern'* (btw, *lantern* is one of my favs since EMH got caught up in his gay Oathkeeper phobias).......anyway, poster* Lantern,* do this......go find that thread I re-purposed that post about Hawk's prosetlyzing about '*Justified Lynchings'.*
Read that.
It'll give you a bit of a backgrounder.
You'll understand more,
And be able participate here in Adult Swim.

Good luck, mi amigo.


----------



## sparky (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> And your closest 'Communist' is still Cuba.


Depends on how one defines '_communist_' Chill ,  seems most folks would place them a whole lot closer to home than you do

~S~


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> Does this look like free to you?


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 20, 2022)

Canada is free !! Rejoice !!​
Said taint, who firmly believes that “war is peace.”


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

sparky said:


> _seems most folks would place them a whole lot closer to home than you do_


Color me skeptical, good poster *Sparky*, that we are under any real threat from America's "Communist". It is a fantagasm. A 'boogeyman' of convenience that some use to scare themselve with.  Self induced panic attacks.  IMHO
-----------------------------------------------------


*The Communist Party *of America, today ----_"the organization currently has some *5,000 members* nationwide."_
*Girl Scouts* of America currently = " 2 million girl members"
*Birders* in America = the report stated that there were 45 million “birders,”.
*Budhists* in America =  put the number of American Buddhists at* 5 million*.
*Oath Keeper  =* rosters claiming membership of 38,000.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Trust me, Pop would not have known about _moke_ being a mix of tobacco and marijuana.
> _Guys sitting around doing_ _nothing?_.....yeah, I could be persuaded. That's kinda sorta how he himself applied it -- towards others. Frankly, towards...'mokes'. But I'm pretty doggone sure it wasn't about 'racist'......cause there were no black folk within 25 miles of our farm.


Jeez how unusual for racists not to live anywhere near folks of color, wouldn't you say chills? 

And previously:


Chillicothe said:


> Ummm, *"UK moke".*....is "racist"?
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> So, in the end, I'll blame my Pop. Dead these many many years,





Chillicothe said:


> Not many of your Klan Glossary type of 'mokes' around to be called 'mokes'.


hmmm, not the first time you've referenced a "klan glossary", as I have never heard of one or even knew it/they existed how is it you came by this knowledge of it/them?


Chillicothe said:


> But, there were any number of white teenagers/early 20's guys who sat around drinking Goebbels for Pop to call 'mokes'.
> Trust me.


lets see if you can be trusted...Is that what your daddy would think of tommy? is that what you think of him? that he's "a moke" of a different color?


Chillicothe said:


> But about that poor girl at the party?
> I'll say noper. I'm pretty doggone sure he wouldn't have known her or someone like her. He was a pretty old school kraut....didn't learn english till he went to the Lutheran elementary school.


I think the sober realization that you are tarred with the racist brush for your racist language has forced you into a bottoms up drunk fest...what on earth are you talking about here? what girl? what party?



Chillicothe said:


> But I would be entertained if some here could offer a rationale on why or how or when he would have discovered that girls like that would...ummm, _'moke'._
> Or why he never shared that with me and my bros around the deer-camp campfire. Coulda been kinda fun.


this is just plain nutty, you've fallen off your rockin horse...pull yourself together



Chillicothe said:


> Oh, I know, good poster *Frankenstein,* I know.
> I have always written to and for people with a pretty fair attention-span, and often enough those who aren't blessed with that, nor didn't develop such have struggled and criticized.


I may never recover from this well thought out drubbing of my attention span.



Chillicothe said:


> Which, me and my avatar are quite OK with.
> After all it is the internet. And, importantly, on a gossiproom such as this......my avatar's writing is for me, not thee.
> -------------------------------------------------------------


which is the mindset of all white privilege "If I say it aint racist"



Chillicothe said:


> So, enough with the moke-trope.
> Readers likely grow bored....regardless of the length of their attention span.


so even you can't take anymore of you...if I keep going when you no longer have any interest is it because of your attention span? or do you also exempt yourself form your pretzel logic along with the racist language



Chillicothe said:


> So, poster *Frankenstein,* share with the forum your feelings on that other hot topic that's been current on a couple of threads, to wit: *"justified lynching".*


You really want to hide from that race thing don't you?...I see lynching the way some see abortion, how do you justify it? apply all the semantics to it you like but it is the taking of a life.



Chillicothe said:


> Personally, I thought the concept somewhat problematic.
> 
> You too?
> 
> Or not?


Depends on the circumstance and the language.
For the purpose of this topic in this forum I ask, is lynching the same as a hanging..
If so lets suppose its an assisted mercy killing at the instance of the hanged? is that the same as a justifiable lynching?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> *The Communist Party *of America, today ----_"the organization currently has some *5,000 members* nationwide."_
> *Girl Scouts* of America currently = " 2 million girl members"
> *Birders* in America = the report stated that there were 45 million “birders,”.
> *Budhists* in America = put the number of American Buddhists at* 5 million*.
> *Oath Keeper =* rosters claiming membership of 38,000.


Conspicuous from that list by its absence is your favorite group to reference, the klan, what is their membership? please tell us. ya know so we know by the numbers if it is a threat or just this:


Chillicothe said:


> Color me skeptical, good poster *Sparky*, that we are under any real threat from America's "Communist". It is a fantagasm. A 'boogeyman' of convenience that some use to scare themselve with. Self induced panic attacks. IMHO


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Canada supports Trudeau. The "truckers" are just a fringe group financed by US extremists.


Yep. On both.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Conspicuous by its absence is your favorite group to reference, the klan, what is their membership? please tell us. ya know so we know by the numbers if it is a threat or just:


Did he act as though the Klan is an existential threat, like the other poster did about communists?

No?

Then what bullshit are you on?


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 20, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> _Jeez how unusual for racists not to live anywhere near folks of color......_


------------------------------------------------------

Ah, good poster Frank, settle down son.
You continue to try too hard.
Let the game come to you.
We're all friends here. Life is good.

And not living anywhere near folks of color?
Ah, that wasn't uncommon in America.
Think rural America. Decades ago. Northern rural.
Histroy, geography, the settling of America, European immigration.
There are good books on all of that.
Try 'em.
They'll help.
Trust me.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Did he act as though the Klan is an existential threat, like the other poster did about communists?


So you heard this in your head and then answered:


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No?


part of the reason for asking the question was to prove that based on the numbers  he believes the Klan is not a threat so
"Color me skeptical, good poster *Sparky/indy*, that we are under any real threat from America's "Communist". It is a fantagasm. A 'boogeyman' of convenience that some use to scare themselve with. Self induced panic attacks. IMHO"
So if for no other reason lets put it on the list to give it some perspective




Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then what bullshit are you on?


Not only sounds like ya don't want that question answered but ya don't even want it asked...good to know


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> So if for no other reason lets put it on the list to give it some


Okay.

Best I got:



			https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/articles/2017-08-14/the-kkk-is-still-based-in-22-states-in-the-us-in-2017
		


3,000 in 2017. Surely more, now. 

But, an important difference:

The Communists in America talk and vote.

These guys are always prepping for race war. Violence is a central theme. A feature, even. They recruit on it. 

Important dfference


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 20, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Not only sounds like ya don't want that question answered but ya don't even want it asked...good to know


Yet one of us posted the answer, and one of us just sat there and pulled his taffy.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Ah, good poster Frank, settle down son.
> You continue to try too hard.


aahhhh the bane of the white privileged


Chillicothe said:


> Let the game come to you.
> We're all friends here. Life is good.


Yeah its a Hallmark moment


Chillicothe said:


> And not living anywhere near folks of color?


Yeah, "not unusual for racists" is the rest of that equation


Chillicothe said:


> Ah, that wasn't uncommon in America.
> Think rural America. Decades ago. Northern rural.
> Histroy, geography, the settling of America, European immigration
> There are good books on all of that.


I know I read and remember those books from grade school


Chillicothe said:


> Try 'em.
> They'll help.
> Trust me.


Yeah, I'll have to trust you since you offer no proof at all that they do actually help


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> 3,000 in 2017. Surely more, now.


5000-8000 is the number I got


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But, an important difference:
> The Communists in America talk and vote.


which means they are not merely the product of imagination as chilli pretends


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> These guys are always prepping for race war. Violence is a central theme. A feature, even. They recruit on it.


then why aren't they on the list with their numbers, the list was  chillis way of proving that such small numbers meant they should not even be considered real, just a boogie man, a product of the imagination, it was his entire proof, the way of proving whether a group is real or just a boogieman


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 20, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yet one of us posted the answer, and one of us just sat there and pulled his taffy.


Sounds like one and the same to me


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 20, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Oh goodness!
> A twofer.......two Player Queens in the same thread.
> Shakespeare squared.
> ...


no retard. YOU made an accusation. It is incumbent upon YOU to provide proof. You still have failed to do so. The judges reject your whiny appeal. Poster Hawk's knockout victory stands. You are to remain at the kiddie table.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 20, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yep. On both.


🙄


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 21, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Well since the protests were peaceful, other than arrests, there shouldn’t be any deaths. You are seriously deranged.
> 
> Canada has no real freedom, they only want agreement for all their policies, no opposition, that isn’t freedom, that is a dictatorshi and that is what they have.
> 
> Now be a good little cog and agree.


Its a concern when a fringe group of nutters can bring a city to a standstill. I am all for a protest but there is a line that should not be crossed. Your freedom to protest should not affect my freedom to go about my life in peace.
And most importantly vice versa.
And that is the key isnt it ?


----------



## sparky (Feb 21, 2022)

Oddball said:


>


This is heavy, our Canadian brothers speak '*We The People*' better than we do ourselves in the USofA

Help me out Odd one , how do i pass this on a a '_link_' ?

~S~


----------



## SweetSue92 (Feb 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its a concern when a fringe group of nutters can bring a city to a standstill. I am all for a protest but there is a line that should not be crossed. Your freedom to protest should not affect my freedom to go about my life in peace.
> And most importantly vice versa.
> And that is the key isnt it ?



No Tommy, you're just weak, so are attracted to men who are more powerful and worship them, and have thus far spent your life being their unpaid and thankless cheerleader. It's really sad


----------



## sparky (Feb 21, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> "Color me skeptical, good poster *Sparky/indy*, that we are under any real threat from America's "Communist". It is a fantagasm. A 'boogeyman' of convenience that some use to scare themselve with. Self induced panic attacks. IMHO"
> So if for no other reason lets put it on the list to give it some perspective



It's good to be _skeptical _in these times Frank.  

Consider folks using_ terms_ like communism  to describe _gub'mit control  _

Which, In the broader perspective has slowly been assuming _more of it_ , since 9/11 especially

~S~


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its a concern when a fringe group of nutters can bring a city to a standstill. I am all for a protest but there is a line that should not be crossed. Your freedom to protest should not affect my freedom to go about my life in peace.
> And most importantly vice versa.
> And that is the key isnt it ?


So you were against Antifa and BLM rioting and protesting? What specificly did Antifa and BLM do that crossed the line?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 21, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> So you were against Antifa and BLM rioting and protesting? What specificly did Antifa and BLM do that crossed the line?


I have my doubts about the narrative. The right spun it as dem riots but America then eleccted Biden. It suggestst that it was all blown up by the hysterical right wing loons.

But, if the rioting was genuine, the police should have drawn a line under it after a reasonable amount of time. Your riot is my inconvenience.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 21, 2022)

sparky said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The link embeds.

Go to Rumble and search  *Canada Wide WALK-OUT Feb. 21, 2022*


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

Here in the U.S., we've had the _Black *LIES* Matter_ filth rioting and looting, committing random acts of theft, violence, and destruction.

  In Canaduh, we are seeing the government, the police, rioting and looting, committing random acts of theft, violence, and destruction.

  In neither instance is it at all difficult to tell who are the good guys and who are the bad guys.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I have my doubts about the narrative. The right spun it as dem riots but America then eleccted Biden. It suggestst that it was all blown up by the hysterical right wing loons.
> 
> But, if the rioting was genuine, the police should have drawn a line under it after a reasonable amount of time. Your riot is my inconvenience.


So you think the right wing held the 10 city blocks captive and not antifa or blm? Sounds like you are a true extreme nutter. Conspiracies everywhere! You are no different than the Trump extremist that think elections are stolen. I didn't realize you are a conspiracy nut.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 21, 2022)

sparky said:


> It's good to be _skeptical _in these times Frank.


I'm always skeptical no matter the times, if more folks had taken the media to task for its slanted coverage years ago fox news would never have been unnecessary.


sparky said:


> Consider folks using_ terms_ like communism to describe _gub'mit control _
> 
> Which, In the broader perspective has slowly been assuming _more of it_ , since 9/11 especially


this is true, and heathy dose of the left wing calling for, and acting on, the destruction of communism would render the "gub mit" folks moot at the very least...
problem is the "gub mit" folks were right about the left being socialists which the liberals and their willing accomplices in the media pretended was not the case, Im a democrat and i'm not a communist but I know the white liberals at the top of the party are.


----------



## sparky (Feb 21, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> problem is the "gub mit" folks were right about the left being socialists which the liberals and their willing accomplices in the media pretended was not the case, Im a democrat and i'm not a communist but I know the *white liberals at the top of the party* are.


Iirc, i registered as a Dem when Ford was in office, butcha know the world's turnin' _faster_ than most of us can keep up with Frank,  so i really don't know _what_ i am these days?  All i can say is our government can't _s*ck enough_

~S~


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 21, 2022)

sparky said:


> _All i can say is our government can't __s*ck enough_



OK, gotcha.

So, no social security check for you and the bride?
No medicare reimbursement to your doctors?
No school for the kids or grandkids?
No calling the fire-department?  The police department?
Gonna quit using the mail?
And who needs meat inspectors? Drug inspectors?
Hell, who needs stop signs, and stop lights, and highways, and bridges?

That damn 'gubmit'........ they seem to be just about everywhere you need 'em.      Dammit!!


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 21, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> _You just made a serious accusation that Hawk has justified “lynchings”.
> .........YOU made an accusation. It is incumbent upon YOU to provide proof._


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ah, good poster *'lantern'*, I'm encouraged by your continuing interest in that _"justified lynching"_ brouhaha.

Like you, I think that sentiment, expressed by one of our more prolific posters here, need be autopsied a bit more.

Personally, my avatar kinda thought it was a sort of a oxymoron.

I mean, can you _"justify"_ a lynching?
I personally, can't.  Not in America. 

But give it a whirl, *lantern.*
Think of it as a thought puzzle.
Tell the forum how you would justify lynching a black man today here in America


----------



## hadit (Feb 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bastards for inconveniening the locals and disrupting democracy. What about the locals ?


On to the next phase, a multi-nation trucker strike that brings all movement of goods to a complete standstill. Tommy rejoices that there are no trucks in the streets as people starve and can't get medicine, then complains because he can't get tea and beans.


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 21, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ah, good poster *'lantern'*, I'm encouraged by your continuing interest in that _"justified lynching"_ brouhaha.
> 
> Like you, I think that sentiment, expressed by one of our more prolific posters here, need be autopsied a bit more.
> ...


Again dumbfuck, YOU made an allegation. It is incumbent upon YOU to prove it. Stop lying and deflecting. I need do nothing. YOU are running away and refusing to post any evidence to back up your rather stupid claim. You’ve already been shown to be a racist by another poster, and now you’re merely proving that you have no case by trying to make it about me. Your whiny second appeal is denied. Your knockout loss remains.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Canada is free !!​


Except to its citizens unwilling to live by senseless dictatorial mandates!



Tommy Tainant said:


> Well they have cleaned the streets of trash.


Guess that means you gotta head home now?



Tommy Tainant said:


> Also interesting is that the 79 accounts frozen contain £185m.


Does that include the account of a single mom living on welfare?



Tommy Tainant said:


> Where did all that cash come from ?


60% from other Canadians wanting free of Trudeau.  The other 40% from Freedom-loving Americans wanting free of Biddum.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> disrupting democracy



How do you "disrupt" democracy WITH democracy?  Democracy means HEARING the voices of the people, not arresting them for peacefully protesting for it.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 21, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> _"YOU made an allegation.
> .........I need do nothing."_


------------------------------------------------------
 I get it. 
You don't wanna respond to how you would "justify" lynching.
I'm OK with that, good poster *lantern.*
I wouldn't wanna be put in a postion to justify lynching either.
So we be cool.

Anyway, back to your several posts alleging....._"you made an_ _allegation"_, well, what _'allegation'_ would that be?
 And would you provide us with the exact allegation, so that my poor avatar can respond to your allegation about my alleged allegation?

Thanx, in advance.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 21, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Tell the forum how you would justify lynching a black man today here in America


See: Clarence Thomas


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 22, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> _*See: Clarence Thomas*_


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Not the same.  Trust me.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 22, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Yeah, these are the good guys....
> 
> View attachment 604092


if they were just looking for passengers for your beloved helicopter rides, fraudball, you'd be okay with it, eh?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 22, 2022)

Well I wake up this morning to celebrate my Canadian friends still breathing the fresh air of freedom.

I also wonder why my right wing loony riends continue to bellyache about nothing whilst a real dictator is invading a free country.

Surely they are not seeking to deflect from that obscenity ? Say it aint so !!


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 22, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well I wake up this morning to celebrate my Canadian friends still breathing the fresh air of freedom.
> 
> I also wonder why my right wing loony riends continue to bellyache about nothing whilst a real dictator is invading a free country.
> 
> Surely they are not seeking to deflect from that obscenity ? Say it aint so !!


One man’s freedom is another man’s prison.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 22, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Freedom Convoy: Canadian police claim 'unlawful occupation is over' as streets outside parliament are cleared
> 
> 
> The main protest might have been shut down, but smaller ones continue and some of the organisers have vowed to regroup.
> ...


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 22, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Not the same.  Trust me.
> 
> 
> ...


Of course its not the same, in the top picture the black man had the cover of the right... the bottom is chock full of "blue dog democrats", [your wing of the party] that man did not stand a chance


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 22, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


>


The black man in the picture claims it was a lynching, but not surprising you don't agree, or see nothing wrong with the way he was treated.


----------



## Chillicothe (Feb 22, 2022)

Frankeneinstein said:


> _"....but not surprising you .......see nothing wrong with the way he was treated."_



Ah, poor poster '*einstein*', you continue to be a wannabe;  asssuming too much, and running from  boogiemen. 
Settle down, son.
We all be friends here.

It's the internet, I know.  False equivalencies are part of that world. The lingua franca, so to speak.
Accordingly,  anonymous avatars can play out their try-too-hard  stretch of _verbal_ lynchings as equal to an actual_ by-the-neck-till_-_dead_ up in a tree. 

Let it go son. Your metaphor is ugly. The subject is ugly.  

Maybe just stick to the thread topic.....a handful of Canadian commercial drivers who stole freedoms from millions so they could throw a tantrum. 

Good luck.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 22, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Ah, poor poster '*einstein*', you continue to be a wannabe;  asssuming too much, and running from  boogiemen.
> Settle down, son.
> We all be friends here.


Meez thinks you put too much faith in fortune cookies


Chillicothe said:


> It's the internet, I know.  False equivalencies are part of that world.


In the case of white liberal racism, it is their culture being devoured by its own hand, the reason is that unlike with the media who says the things repeated here, you cannot just say the silly things the media does and walk away, unlike the media, on the net you must answer for it...
a foreign concept with the media



Chillicothe said:


> The lingua franca, so to speak.


due to the difference in education - social vs. academic [Ah, Catholic school latin/Italian]
...though you do not seem to be anchored down by a social education  [because you would understand why what you have done is racist regardless of how you see it,] there is some hesitation on your part to abandon the rhetoric of social thinking in favor of academic thought so think of me as your translator to explain the [lingua franca]




Chillicothe said:


> Accordingly,  anonymous avatars can play out their try-too-hard  stretch of _verbal_ lynchings as equal to an actual_ by-the-neck-till_-_dead_ up in a tree.


TRANSLATION: Ya shudda saw the one that got away


Chillicothe said:


> Let it go son. Your metaphor is ugly. The subject is ugly.


Did you omit "the truth is ugly" intentionally?




Chillicothe said:


> Maybe just stick to the thread topic.....a handful of Canadian commercial drivers who stole freedoms from millions so they could throw a tantrum.


first you ask me to comment on the thread to draw attention away from the racist thread you started then you asked for proof of a "justifiable lynching" and when faced with a white liberal example of just that as expressed by a successful black man you try to run from that as well.



Chillicothe said:


> Good luck.


----------

